# We're Expecting!



## TylerRay (Sep 7, 2016)

I wanted to let all of my friends here on Puritan Board know that my wife and I will be welcoming our third child into the world in March of 2017. Rejoice with us!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## reaganmarsh (Sep 7, 2016)

Congratulations, Tyler! So happy for y'all! 

May the Lord be glorified in your home and in this little one's life!


----------



## Steve Curtis (Sep 8, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## Brian R. (Sep 8, 2016)

Congratulations, Tyler, and Praise the Lord!

You and I have a couple of things in common: We're also expecting (in November), and my family and I worship in the Free Church of Scotland (Continuing) - Greenville Presbyterian Church.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Sep 8, 2016)

Congratulations on your blessing!


----------



## Free Christian (Sep 8, 2016)

All the best.


----------



## Frosty (Sep 8, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Sep 9, 2016)

Congratulations brother.


----------



## BGF (Sep 9, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## Goodcheer68 (Sep 9, 2016)

Congratulations!!


----------



## joejohnston3 (Sep 9, 2016)

Such blessed news, Tyler!!!


----------



## TylerRay (Sep 9, 2016)

Thank you all! It's an unspeakable blessing to be a part of a growing Christian family.


----------



## TylerRay (Sep 9, 2016)

Brian R. said:


> You and I have a couple of things in common: We're also expecting (in November), and my family and I worship in the Free Church of Scotland (Continuing) - Greenville Presbyterian Church.



I'm glad to hear it, brother! Congratulations on your exception! Perhaps we'll have the opportunity to meet sometime at the Free Church Conference or in some other venue.


----------



## 2ndViolinist (Sep 13, 2016)

That is fantastic news! Praise God from whom all blessings flow.


----------

